# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  compro terreno 30,000 hectáreas para proyectos diversos

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenas tardes: 
Por encargo de un grupo de inversionistas de Canadá, se requiere un terreno de 30,000 (treinta mil) hectáreas, ubicado de preferencia en la costa. 
Cualquier información, al WhatsApp 980757515 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo SotoTemas similares: Compro Terreno 3 Has en Villacuri-Ica Compro Terreno en Chao Artículo: Minagri invirtió en Áncash S/. 200 millones en diversos proyectos Compro terreno en el valle del mantaro Análisis del Terreno y Trabajo con las Comunidades para la Ejecución de Proyectos Etanoleros en Piura

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

